# Hello Alexa



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I had to send this to my daughter since she got one for Chistmas


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

bowgy said:


> I had to send this to my daughter since she got one for Chistmas


All I am going to say is I worked for Cisco for 5 years and dealt a lot with our security people. If you knew what I know you would get rid of every piece of technology in your home and never use anything that came out after 1960. But that's just me talking.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> If you knew what I know ....


You afraid your TV is spying on you??

It is....


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

PBH said:


> You afraid your TV is spying on you??
> 
> It is....


If they get their jollies by looking at an old fat white guy then they can go for it. I know they're watching so it doesn't matter. If I was watching me I would look for another job...right now looking like a beached whale that can hardly walk and hurts in spots I didn't even know I had. It's like my dang body is revolting from the last 50+ years and is getting back at me for abusing it all of a sudden.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> All I am going to say is I worked for Cisco for 5 years and dealt a lot with our security people. If you knew what I know you would get rid of every piece of technology in your home and never use anything that came out after 1960. But that's just me talking.


So does that mean I am not paranoid when I put black electric tape over the cameras on my phones and computers?*(u)*


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

bowgy said:


> So does that mean I am not paranoid when I put black electric tape over the cameras on my phones and computers?*(u)*


Bill Gates and Mark Zuckerburg do it so if they are paranoid then you are too. I always keep something over the camera on my laptop and always have something over the camera on my phone when it isn't sitting in my pocket...but that's just me talking. :shock:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

:cool2::spy:hoto::tinfoil3::tinfoil3::smash: Its 1984:mrgreen:


----------

